# A few questions/suggestions



## Siberys (Jan 18, 2011)

First off, is there any sort of ETA on the Zeitgeist campaign? I honestly don't expect a proper answer, but it's worth asking.

Secondly; would it be possible for there to be a landscape version? I understand that that would likely require paying someone to do layout again, but even a completely stripped-down, no-frills version in landscape would be nice.

Finally, will there be player material included with this? I vaguely recall a thread on this subject somewhere else on the boards, and I just wanted to opine that I'd rather like to see such material myself.

Thanks.


----------



## Zinovia (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's seconding a request for landscape format.  Many folks use their computers,or in my case an iPad, to display the module rather than printing it.  Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2011)

There won't physically be enough time in between installments to create two versions of each; things would start lagging behind and appearing later and later.  We haven't made any final decisions on layout yet, but given that the format needs to fit print-on-demand file specifications as well as PDF, it's unikely that we'll be able to go with landscape, I'm afraid.

I personally really like landscape, but there's simply no print option for that.


----------



## Zinovia (Jan 18, 2011)

I have InDesign and layout experience.  I could do a landscape layout for you.


----------



## Siberys (Jan 18, 2011)

Zinovia said:


> Here's seconding a request for landscape format.  Many folks use their computers,or in my case an iPad, to display the module rather than printing it.  Thanks!




That's exactly why I was asking.

Ah well. I can always do up a set of landscape notes for table use.


----------

